

EFF promotes Open WiFi initiative - csandreasen
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/eff-open-wireless-router/

======
jzelinskie
Why don't they work to bring a standard to all router firmware? I live every
day knowing the fact that there are plenty of publicly available exploits for
my routing firmware. It seems like the marketplace is finally getting used to
open source with the new Linksys models advertising on their OpenWRT/DD-WRT
compatibility. It seems like a good time to try and make something become the
"Android of routers" and by doing so improve the security and usability of
routers for everyone.

